# DOCX en PDF avec signet actif



## schlunet (23 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

j'ai construit un assez gros fichier docx que j'ai parsemer de signet et de retour. Tout fonctionne. 

Maintenant que mon document est terminé, je voudrai pouvoir le présenter à mon jury en PDF afin qu'il ne puisse le lire sur des tablettes que je leur fourni. 

L'objectif du PDF est qu'il ne puisse pas le modifier (il s'agit d'un cours ou les photos sont des liens vers des autres pages à laquelle j'ai attribué le signet). 

Ma question est donc, comment puise transformer ce fichier docx pour qu'il devienne un fichier PDF mais tout en conservant la fonctionnalité de ces signets.

J'espère avoir été clair. Merci très grand merci pour votre aide.

Schlunet


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mars 2016)

On part dans l'idée que tu parles de Office sur Mac et pas de Windows sur Mac. Il me semble donc qu'on n'est pas dans la bonne section (un modo fera le transfert).

S'il s'agit d'Office 2011, l'affaire est mal engagée à cause d'un bug à l'export PDF qui traîne depuis des temps immémoriaux.

S'il s'agit d'Office 2016, ça devrait le faire. Il suffit d'exporter en PDF via le menu Enregistrer sous…

Mais bon, pour un beau PDF, je dirais qu'aller voir du côté des outils de chez Adobe.


----------



## schlunet (26 Mars 2016)

Merci de la réponse, 
Je travail effectivement avec mac office 2011, mais je devrais pouvoir avoir accès à une version 2016.


----------

